# Greedo shoots first???



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm not sure how many of you are sci-fi geeks as well as planted aquarium nerds, but if you are you're probably just as annoyed by George Lucas's inclusion of the edited "Greedo shoots first" scene in the latest (2004) release of Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope on DVD.

Personally, I think Han Solo shooting first (as in the original 1977 film) doesn't detract from his character, but the people at Lucasfilm felt they needed to make him more wholesome and less like an animal.

::two thumbs down::


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree completely! I remember that under-the-table scene, and it seemed clever and appropriate, and it established a desperate do-anything that-works part of Harrison Ford's character that was enlarged upon by Spielberg in the Indiana Jones series. Remember the one where the giant Turk with two huge scimitars is confidently preparing to slice up Indiana Jones, and forgets or doesn't see that Jones has a gun?

Lucas was good in the early 70's but he definitely has a tin ear now.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.japander.com/japander/lucas.htm


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Ever watch Southpark? Their portrayal of the two dunderheads, Lucas and Spielberg was right on the money


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Until the remakes of Star Wars were released to the theaters, I thought that "Spaceball" was what everyone was raving about when they are talking about "Star Wars". 

"Spaceball" was hilarious when I first saw it!!! It is even more humorous now that I know what they are making fun of. "Our radar is jammed." "Ummm...raspberry". And when they couldn't figure out what to do, they consult the videos of "Spaceballs". HA HA HA HA HA Oh, have mercy!!! HA HA HA HA HA


----------

